# Telescopic Surf Rods



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

*Telescopic Surf Rods*

Has anyone have and use telescopic surf rods? I find many rods outside of US, especially in Asia and Europe are telescopic. 

It seems to be convenient because its folds into a shorter rod and its only one piece. I wonder how sensitive and strong it is. I've seen telescopic rods in the range of 5' to 15'. 

-John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have used them before. They are good when you aren't using heavy weights. I have never seen one that would work for 4 - 8 ounces. I'm not saying they don't exist. I don't know about that.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

They are real popular in Europe as they use lighter weights to reach their quarry which is far out. Their quarry are smaller fish and the rods have to be sensitive to feel them bite.

As Husky has mentioned - They could never withstand the strain of heavier weights and the pressure our fish put on them - large stripers, bluefish, killer rays/skates, sharks, etc.

I have watched several anglers use them only to be disappointed when they can't perform when the fish are large and strong.

IMHO - Save your money and invest in a good quality rod that can handle larger fish. Even the Shakespeare Ugly Sticks are reasonably priced under $50-$60 and they have stood the test of time. Just ask around...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Sandcrab and husky.

Its just interesting concept. I'm getting my Tica 12' in this week. Very excited.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

ABSOLUTE JUNK! NO PERFORMANCE!! PLEASE DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME!!!  

I purchased a couple of the popular Bando Leports Telescopic rods a few years back. Both broke on the first outing. With the 15 footer, the tip snapped off while casting a bottom rig and 3 oz. The 17 footer fell over while retracted and the tip snapped off too. Took them back to the dealer and he replaced them and told me not to bring them back if it happens again. Saddest part of the story, I could have had a Breakaway at the cost of the two rods. Morale of the story, if you gotta buy Asian, buy Japanese.

If you do decide to purchase a telescopic pole, purchase the Cabelas. They are sturdier and can handle the heavier weight. Cost around $30 and Cabelas will probably replace them too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

17 footer? Make it a 300 footer and it wouldn't need to cast.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think those Asian telescoping rods weren't designed with the big fish like we have here in mind. I believe most of those rods are designed for long distances with light weights but much smaller fish. When I was in Taiwan a couple of years ago, I was talking to my uncle, and he said that when they go fishing in the ocean, a catch of 2 12" long fish was a good day, whereas here, 2 12" long fish is my kingfish bait. LOL

AtlantaKing


----------



## DOWNUNDER (Jun 27, 2002)

I HAVE TO MANY ROD TO LIST I HAVE 2 TELESCOPIC RODS BOTH ARE GRATE RODS THEY ARE MADE BY SUNWOO ONE IS THE W530/3 WEIGHT IS 300 GRAMS I FISH 10 LBS LINE THROU IT I CATCH FISH FROM SMALL GARFISH TO 25 LBS KINGFISH THEY ARE REELY GOOD RODS BUT NOT CHEAP [YOU ONLY GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR ]HAVE A LOOK AT THE SUNWOO W430/5 OR W330/5 THEY WILL HANDEL 6 TO 8 OZS ALL THE BEST


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello I have had the pleasure of owning a Sumo by D.A.M. it's a 10ft. med heavy telescopic rod and I most say very responsive and reliable will handle 60z sinker w/20#test all day long without having any problems at all caught many 40lb skates on this rod from Pt.Lookout Md. go into info seek and typ in telescopic rods in will bring up a list of distributors to scan through i am sure you will find somthing that intrest you. Hope this helps Tony Q.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

FYI THIS IS THE LINK FOR THE DAM TELE ROD I HOPE THIS HELPS YOU. http://www.dam.de/DAM00/Deutsch/KAT00/Ruten/esutele.html 
I AM SORY I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO A HYP LINK CORRECTLY ON THIS SITE


----------

